# Game Hen



## SouthernGameFowl1128 (Jun 23, 2013)

Could someone tell me what kind of game hen these are


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

They look like American Game or English Game.


----------



## CrazyBirdLady12 (Apr 27, 2013)

Last one looks like a roo


----------

